# احذروا ونبهوا أولادكم - الموضوع عن جد خطير



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2014)

سلام من رب السلام، الذي أطلب أن يحفظ كل ابناءنا من كل شبه شرّ
طالباً لكم تمام الصحة والعافية الدائمة...

إخوتي الآباء والأمهات، بالطبع الموضوع مش جديد، لكن الجديد انه بقى ملفت للنظر، ففي هذه الأيام الصعبة التي يكثر فيها الحوادث بشكل مستفز، انتبهوا لأولادكم جداً، وعلموهم كيف يحفظوا أنفسهم، لأن الشرّ بيتلون على كل لون وكل ما فيه خدع خبيثة تُسقط الإنسان في العطب وتشوه نفسيته وتهدم كل حياته، والطفل أو الولد (حتى سن المراهقة) على الأخص من السهل أن يتم تحطيمة بسهولة، لذلك اكتب لكم تنبيه من حوادث رأيتها عند بعض الأسر، وأبنائهم غير قادرين على مصارحتهم بسبب الخوف والجزع الذي ينتابهم بسبب حوادث أصابتهم (في مقتل) فأنهت على طفولتهم البريئة، ويعلم الله كم اتوجع وابكي بصمت وانا أكتب هذا الكلام...

فبعض الشباب المنحرف التي ملكت عليه الشهوة بقوة حتى أنهم بكل جسارة تمتد أيديهم للأطفال الأبرياء بلا تمييز، لأن حينما تصيب الشهوة القلب يصاب الإنسان بالجنون والتعطش المتزايد للشهوة التي تحرق قلبه وفكره مثل النار في الهشيم، حتى أنه يفكر في كل حيلة حتى يستدرك طفل أو ولد (أو طفلة أو بنت) ليوقعه في حبائل شهوته الجنونية...

فعلموا أولادكم (الأولاد والبنات على حد السواء) أنهم لا يصدقوا من هم أكبر منهم سناً من جهة الزمالة والعشرة والشركة (وعلى الأخص على النت) إلا تحت عيون الأهل وبعلمهم وتحت مراقبتهم، وأيضاً لا يثقوا في أي شخص غريب في الشارع مهما من يكون هو، ومهما ما بدى شكله أو هيئته وعلى الأخص لو كان ذو هيئة دينية بدون وجود الأهل أو الأصدقاء، ولا يركبوا مع أي حد سيارته أو يمشي معه وهو لا يعرفه وتعرفه الأسرة جيداً جداً بل ويعرفوا أنه سيتقابل معه ويمشوا مع بعضهم ومعهم رقم تليفونه المحمول، لأن فيه شباب أو رجال ( وأحياناً بنات وفتيات وسيدات) بيحاولوا يتعرفوا على الأولاد ويكتسبوا ثقتهم حتى أنهم يصدقوهم في كل شيء، فيتعرفوا عليهم ويحاولوا يوصلوهم البيت ليعرفوا مسكنهم، وبعد ذلك ياخدوا أرقام تليفوناتهم، وبعد فترة يقنعوهم أنهم يخرجوا مع بعض، وممكن يخلوهم يكذبوا على أُسرهم على أساس أنهم خارجين فسحة أو رايحين يذاكروا.. الخ، فيصطادوهم ويدخلوهم في المعرفة الجنسية ويصورهم ويهددوهم بعد ذلك لكي يخضعوا لهم (وأحياناً يخلوهم يشتركوا في جرائم)، والطفل في هذه الحالة بيبقى في حالة خوف شديد من أُسرته وكل شيء، ويخاف أن ينشروا صوره، لذلك يظلوا يستغلونه إلى أن يصير مثلهم تماماً وتتحطم طفولته ويضيع مستقبله... فانتبهوا جداً جداً جداً..

باعتذر لهذا التحذير المفاجئ، لكن بسبب مشكلة وجدتها فاضطريت اكتب هذا التحذير، لأنه مهم للغاية، مع رجاء أن لا تنشغلوا عن ابنائكم وصادقوهم واعرفوا مشاكلهم وحلوها انتم بمعرفتكم فقط بدون تدخل الغرباء، لأن ساعات يوجد ناس بتخدع الأطفال والأولاد من خلال الاستماع إليهم لحل مشكلاتهم (وخاصة على النت)، وذلك لكي يكسبوا ثقتهم المعدومة في الأهل لأنهم يأسوا انهم يستمعوا لهم أو يساعدوهم في شيء، لأنهم يخافوا أن يضربوهم أو يزدروا بهم، أو ساعات بيبقى الأهل منشغلين جداً وليس لديهم الوقت للأبناء، مما يجعلهم أن يبحثوا عن شيء يعوضهم عن أسرهم فيصابوا بضرر أكبر بكتير جداً.. 

إلهنا الحي يحفظكم ويحفظ أبناءنا وبناتنا من كل شبة شرّ يا رب آمين ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب استر 
تحذير مهم جدااا للاسرة وخاصة الي عندهم اولاد
المفروض يتابعون اولادهم في هذا الزمن الملئ بالشر
موضوع مهم الرب يبارك استاذ ايمن ​


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يخليكي ويحفظ كل أولادنا يا رب آمين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*صدقنى يا استاذ ايمن الواحد بيخاف جدا 
ابنى راح يتعلم كاراتيه فسألنا عن المدرب 
وسمعنا كلام عنه مش كويس 
فرفضنا و الولد عمل مشكله معانا لكنى فهمته 
وبنتى اللى فى حضانه صدقنى بسالها اسئله 
انا بستغرب نفسى  بس علشان ابقى  مطمنه عليها 
وبروح لها الحضانه وكل
 يوم اكلم المس بتاعتها كذا مره 
زمن صعب  ربنا يرحمنا  
وميرسى للتحذير ربنا يحافظ على اولادنا *


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2014)

تحذير مهم جدا 
الدنيا بقت غريبه جدا 
الواحد بيخاف على الصغير والكبير 
ربنا يحافظ على اولاده من اى سوء 
شكراااااااا ايمن ​


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يرحمنا ويحفظ كل طفل في كل مكان في العالم
ويحفظ أولادكم دائماً ويعطينا كلنا الحكمة في التصرف
لكي نكون قادرين على تربية أبناءنا في التقوى 
ونؤدي رسالتنا كما هي من الله آمين​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2014)

المفروض كلنا نحرص علي ابنائنا 
ونصادقبهم من الصغر 
علشان يعرفوا يكلمونا بكل صدق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2014)

لا مش الدنيا اللي بقت غريبه
الدنيا زي ماهي
بس الناس اللي بقت غريبه و مقرفه 
ربنا يرحمنا
ويحافظ علي ولاده
ويحفظهم من كل شر

شكرا استاذي عالتحذير .​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا أستاذنا الغالى 
كلامك صحييييييييييييييييييح 100%

هى غفلة من الأهالى

لأن الأهالى طالما شايفين إبنهم قصادهم فاتح الفيس بوك أو بيلعب جيمز عل الكمبيوتر : فهو فى أمان 

هم شايفين إبنهم و عارفين صدقاته فى المدرسة و عارفين مدرسينه 
لكن ما يعرفوش النت 

عالم النت عالم غريب 

زمان أول لما دخل التليفون الأرضى فى البيت 
أنا كنت فى أولى إعدادى 

ماما و بابا أمرونا بعدم إعطاء نمرة التليفون لأى حد أيا كان

:new6::new6::new6:
___________________________________________

طب أقولك على حاجة 

من قيمة شهرين ثلاثة  بابا إتصل بيا : بيقول إيه ؟؟
إوعى تكونى بتتكلمى فى الأديان ؟؟

:w00t: كنت زمان و خلاص الحوار الاسلامى إنتهى 
حوااااار ؟؟ حوار إيه ؟؟
إنتى بتتكلمى مع مين ؟ هو دا الل أنا علمتهولك ؟؟ هو دا الأدب ؟؟ بتتكلمى مع ناس ما تعرفيهمش ؟؟ ما داهية لا تكونى حاطة صورتك عل الفيس كمان ؟؟
المهم إنى مش بأتكلم ناو - و مش بأحط صورتى عل الفيس _ دا أختى هى الل بتعمل كدة ؟؟:t30:
إيه ؟؟

أم إتصل بيها فى الكويت 
إنتى بتحطى صورك عل الفيس ؟؟
أه ليه ؟؟
كمان ؟؟ هو دا الل علمتهولك ؟؟
طب بس بس روح إلحق إيرينى بتجيب سيرة الاسلام عل الفيس 

ترن ترن 
أختك قالت لى كذا كذا 
دا زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

إييييييييييييييييييييييه ييجى يشوف المهازل : هينتحر أكيد
:w00t:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا مش الدنيا اللي بقت غريبه
> الدنيا زي ماهي
> بس الناس اللي بقت غريبه و مقرفه
> ربنا يرحمنا
> ...



*و لا الناس بقيت غريبة و لا حاجة 

الناس هم هم صدقينى​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2014)

_*موضوع مهم جدا الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## tamav maria (3 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا استاذ ايمن للتنبيه 
ربنا يحافظ علي اولاده​


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يحافظ على الجميع يا رب آمين​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أكتوبر 2014)

فى هذا الزمان نحن نعيش فى غابة
وفى اى لحظة نخشى ان ينقض علينا حيوان مفترس
ما يحدث الان لا يصدقه عقل ابدا
جرائم بشعة جدا يشب لها الاطفال
ربنا يستر


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 أكتوبر 2014)

الانحراف موجود منذ ايام النبي لوط ولكن الاطفال المتربيين على صخرة الايمان بالرب يسوع المسيح منذ ان يبتدئوا الادراك الذهني والفهم والاستيعاب سيحرسهم الرب يسوع نفسه وسيحارب عنهم ان لزم الامر ذلك
لذا انصح الاباء والامهات بتعليم وتثقيف ابنائهم وبناتهم وتربيتهم التربية الدينية الصحيحة وابلاغهم بضرورة الصلاة والايمان بالرب يسوع المسيح واصطحابهم الى الكنيسة منذ نعومة اظفارهم وتنشئتهم تنشئة دينية اكثر من الاهتمام بمذاكرتهم ومستقبلهم الدراسي والمهني اي نعم هم محتاجين لهما لكن اعطاء الاولوية للتنشئة الدينية  التي ستكون لهم واقيا وحافظا لهم في مراحل حياتهم باسم الرب يسوع امين


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2014)

وهبنا الله كل حكمة ومعرفة وفهم 
لنقود ابناءنا للميناء الهادئ للسلام​


----------



## soul & life (3 أكتوبر 2014)

الانحراف والنوايا السيئة موجودين فى كل وقت المشكلة اننا بقينا نعرف اللى بيحصل فى اخر الدنيا فى نفس ذات اللحظة اللى بيحصل فيها مع التطور والتكنولوجيا ووسائل الاتصالات  بشتى انواعها مبقاش فى حاجة بتستخبى فكله بقا على المكشوووف

كمان الشهوات والغرائز موجودة داخل الانسان  وكل انسان .. يمكن اصبح الانسان اضعف من انه يتحكم فى نفسه و الحاصل لمثل هؤلاء انه الايام دى موجود  ادوات تحفيزية لزيادة شهواتهم وغرائزهم  فى شكل افلام سينمائية هابطة ومسلسلات تركية بتحتوى على  علاقات منحلة منحرفة و كليبات  وغيره وغيره
انعدام فى الزوء العام  وتشويه عام لكل شىء له قيمة .

المصيبة فى ظل عالم بيتطور  كل ثانية  ولادنا عاوزين ينطلقوا ويتعلموا موسيقى ويتعرفوا على ثقافات ويطلعوا على العالم ويمارسوا انشطة  واحنا بنخاف ينزلوا يشتروا اغراضهم من السوبر ماركت اللى تحت البيت 
الكنيسة لوحدهم ممنوع اندية ممنوع خروج من غيرنا ممنوع ....................
العيال دى صعبانين عليا ربنا يحفظهم ويبعد عنهم كل شر


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2014)

طبعاً الموضوع مش جديد ولا ولم ولن ينتهي قط، المهم نقوم بدورنا أننا نعلِّم الأولاد بمحبة، ونقضي وقت معاهم بحيث نكون لهم أصدقاء وأحباء يلجأوا ليهم وقت الحاجة ونحن نكون كلنا آذان صاغية عوض أن يبحثوا عن غريب - حتى ولو كان صالح - ويفقدوا حياة الأسرة، لأن ترابط الأسرة في هذه الأيام الصعبة جداً بقى شبه مستحيل، لأن الأسرة تتعرض لضغوط مادية فوق العادة، مما يجعل الكل مشغول جداً وبيبقى معذور، لكن الحياة الأسرية تحتاج أن الأب والأم يقدموا أنفسهم ذبيحة ويضحوا براحتهم ويقتطعوا من أفضل الأوقات لأجل أولادهم لأنهم يستحقون منا كل عناية روحية أولاً ثم نفسية وأخيراً جسدية، ومن الضروري نُعلِّم الطفل أن يحترم جسده ويقدره لأنه عطية الله لهُ ولازم يحافظ عليها جداً، سواء من جهة تنمية العقل والحفاظ على الصحة وعلى المظهر من كل جهة، وايضاً نعلمه أنه لا ينبغي أن يتعرى أمام أحد قط (ما عدا الطبيب) بل يحترم ويقدر ذاته جداً لأن جسده هيكل مقدس لله وحده لأنه مكتوب: [ الجسد للرب ]، فأن رسخنا فيه من صغره أنه كلياً لله وأن كل ما فيه مقدس جداً، سيكون إنسان سوي يعرف كيف يحفظ نفسه ويحيا في التقوى ويحترم كل ما وُهِبَ لهُ من الله...


----------



## soul & life (3 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا أستاذ ايمن للنصايح الغالية والارشاد التربوى الحكيم بالفعل محتاجين  لمثل هذة النصايح فى ظل ما يحدث اولادنا فى خطر ويجب علينا ننتبه لهم جيداا
الرب يباركك استاذى ويزيدك نعمة وحكمة وكالعادة منك نستفيد


----------



## اني بل (4 أكتوبر 2014)

هي مش مشاركة رح اشارك مثل ماوعدتك بس حابة أشيد بالموضوع لأنه غاية في الأهمية كثثير 
قد مافيك حط كثثير
لأنه وجع العيلة 
انت دخلت على العمق 
يستحق ان يثبت لاهميته البالغة 
كل التقيمات لهيك موضوع اجتماعي على درجة من الاهمية 
رح اشاركك بعدين 
وعد


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 أكتوبر 2014)

المؤمن الحقيقي لا يعرف طعم الخوف على نفسه او على اولاده واثق في رعاية وحماية الرب يسوع المسيح له ولاولاده لانه حيث يوجد الرب يسوع لا يوجد خوف او قلق او رهبة او ياس مطلقا بل فرح ومسرة ومحبة وامان واطمئنان وثقة مطلقة وسلام ما بعده سلام يا اعزائي سلموا حياتكم وعائلاتكم بيد الخالق الرب العظيم الرب يسوع وهو يديرها بمعرفته وضعوا ثقتكم بحمايته العظيمة لكم والرب معكم ويبارككم امين


----------



## اني بل (4 أكتوبر 2014)

اوكيه 
هي من وجهة نظر روووحية بحتة متفقة معك فيها ؟؟؟
طب لو كانوا مش مؤمنين ؟؟؟
مايعرفوش ربنا 
ازاي يتعاملوا مع اولادهم ؟؟؟
فها الحالة ؟؟؟؟؟
موضوع مهم مثل ماقلت ورح اشاركك فيه لأهميته


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 أكتوبر 2014)

العالم كله قد سمع بالمسيح يسوع وخلاصه عن طريق وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي والشبكة العنكبوتية اي شبكة الانترنت ولا يوجد عذرا لاي احد بل قد عرف البشر باجمعهم بخلاص المسيح ولكن الذي يرفض الايمان به وبخلاصه اختار لنفسه طريق ابليس وملائكته فيقذفه هو واولاده ذات اليمين وذات الشمال اذ هم حكموا على انفسهم بالهلاك لا في هذه الدنيا فقط بل في الاخرة ايضا واود القول بانه مازالت الفرصة سانحة للايمان بالرب يسوع وبخلاصه وبفدائه من يغتنمها يفوز باخرته وبابديته ومن يرفضها يخسر حياته وابديته لان الرب يسوع المسيح لا يريد اهلاك البشر بل بالعكس خلاصهم جميها وتمتعهم بفرحه ومسراته وبركاته وعنايته وحمايته الالهية العظيمة امين


----------

